# My sister is so nosy



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm an adult but she still thinks she can treat me like a kid (she's 28). 

Whenever I get some mail she opens it before I even get home and doesn't even ask permission. She always asks me how much money I make or when ever I want to get out for a walk she always has to know where I'm going. When ever SHE feels hungry she makes food for me and expects me to eat, even though I didn't even ask or she didn't even ask if I was hungry. She always touches my stuff and rearanges it.

I understand I live in her house and all but I'm paying for it, so I deserved to be respected like an adult. One of these days man, I tell her..


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

2Milk said:


> I'm an adult but she still thinks she can treat me like a kid (she's 28).
> 
> Whenever I get some mail she opens it before I even get home and doesn't even ask permission. She always asks me how much money I make or when ever I want to get out for a walk she always has to know where I'm going. When ever SHE feels hungry she makes food for me and expects me to eat, even though I didn't even ask or she didn't even ask if I was hungry. She always touches my stuff and rearanges it.
> 
> I understand I live in her house and all but I'm paying for it, so I deserved to be respected like an adult. One of these days man, I tell her..


Tell her ... my number :lol


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

2Milk said:


> When ever SHE feels hungry she makes food for me and expects me to eat, even though I didn't even ask or she didn't even ask if I was hungry. She always touches my stuff and rearanges it.


The food thing is pretty common among women. I take it as half love/half them feeling better about eating if it's not alone. But yeah, it can get excessive if you're already eating by yourself and then they give you more food.

Have you told her not to make you food? Do you ever pre-emptively shout out "None for me, thanks!"? Like when you see hear about to make something?

It sounds like she's showing you a lot of attention. Could be boredom, or she sees you as her baby brother and is trying to look out for you, or both, it's not always easy to tell.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Even though you don't want this, she is probably always going to see you as her baby brother, and she will do anything she can to protect you and keep you safe because she loves you and wants what is best for you.

She might not be able to accept that you're not a child anymore because it's hard for her to believe. Living in her house would make her feel like you're her responsibility, and that is how it would be if you were any age because she is older than you.

You could tell her you appreciate that she's trying to help you, and that you love her, but you would really like to open your own mail and look after your own things. Maybe you could go for walks together sometimes - she could be lonely, and it might be nice for her. Then she can see where you go, and that it's safe, and she'll stop asking about it.

If you don't like the food she makes, you can find some recipes and tell her you would like her to make those for you, and then tell her you're counting calories if she tries to feed you when you're not hungry.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is she hot?? Give me her digits. 

But yea I have a helicopter mom. It's the worst thing ever as a man. You can try talking to her about it and, if she's chill, she'll understand. My mom didn't and continues to hover over my every action.

BTW she's your sister, not you're mom. You're allowed to punch her in the face if she annoys you.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

I dont have a younger brother. So its hard for me to relate. But at the same time its not my brothers older and i didnt get go spend to much time with him but when we lived together i would tell him what to do sometimes. And ask him where he was going and make him food when i cooked for myself. And tagged along places with him .I did it because i cared about him. Im sure it botherd him like it bothers you but i never thought about it. I just thought we are family and this is normal. I think your sister cares about you. Maybe you should say something to her about your older now and need more space or just tell her how you feel nicely. And im sure she will understand. Good luck


----------

